# Who wouldn't you trade?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Which Knicks are you not willing to trade?

Ariza? Crawford? Nate? or is everyone an asset for Zeke to wheel and deal?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i would say everyone is tradeable on the knicks .

but the guys they should be most resistant to trading are ariza , crawford and frye in that order.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Those 3 would be on my hard to get list but no one on this team can't be traded if the right deal came along.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

The only Knick I would'nt Try to Trade is Marbury

I would trade everyone else though for the right price .


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Quills said:


> The only Knick I would'nt Try to Trade is Marbury
> 
> I would trade everyone else though for the right price .


I would trade Marbury for the wrong price


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

truth said:


> I would trade Marbury for the wrong price


That's why you can never work in sports.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Then would you be mad that the Knicks would not even be a 30 win Team if every thing goes perfect ? 

Marbury is the only Good Complete Steady & Consistent player we have Trading him would put us in the Same boat as the Warriors-Wizards/Bullets-Cavs-Hawks-Clippers & Nuggets All Francises that in the past 20-30 Years that have been chasing there own tail looking for the Right Pieces or any pieces . Right now we have 1 piece in place on this Team Marbury thats it , You add to Marbury you Don't Trade Away Marbury when the Best you can get is just another piece if your lucky . So I rather Trade All our Youth to Get another player Equal to Marbury in Skill & Talent that fills a need we have like a Elton Brand-Ron Artest-Rashard Lewis-Jamall Maglorie-Tyson Chandler Types . Hell I would even trade our Youth to get a redundent position if it ment we where getting a All-Star & we can trade the Depth off I would enertain trades for the skill & Talent likes of a Steve Francis-Baron Davis-Mike Bibby-Micheal Redd-Ray Allen-Paul Pierce-Jason Richardson Type & Trade Away Crawford & Q if there the ones who would remain on the bench . 



Right Now where at the point in the Francise history that we got to Keep making trades , just for the Sake of making them . Unless we or Ripping or Selfs in Terms of Actual Talent & Not Potensul Talent . or Needlessly trading away 1st rounders instead of Acculimating them , I would have no trouble rearranging the Deck chairs of the Titanic & Keeping Marbury for the Remainder of his contract . Unless he gets a Real Injury & not just the complie of Hurts Marbury is going to be a 20 & 8 Caliber player for the remainder of his contract even if the Team dictates he does'nt put up those numbers . He is going to be by Far the Best of the Current Knicks for the Next 5 years , so I say Build Around him (For once in his Carear he deserves to be built around even if the Process will take for ever here) . He's the Best we got unless we get a top NBA 5 Game Changing Talented player which are Shaquille O'Neal-Tim Duncun-Kevin Garnett-Dirk Nowitski-Allen Iverson & thats it & we cant get not one of those players . Hell we could'nt get the Next 5 who are LeBron James-Tracey McGrady-Amare Stoudimire-Kobe Bryant & Jermaine O'Neal . So it's best to keep Marbury unless you wanna be like the Hawks-Clippers-Warriors-Wizards over the past 20 or so years & always Know you have no shot 



We or in a very precarious situation we are better then the Crap Team that Layden Construction , but we are not yet a bonifide playoff Team . However I feel we are very close to being a bonifide playoff team & a player like a Antione Walker Combined with some more man power at the Center spot like a Cato & a Blount whome I suggested in another thread , I feel such a combination can Vault the Knicks into the 4th spot in the East & possibly the 2nd round . 

However we are also very close to being a bad Team & we have to avoind Injurys for that to happen as it is , But Trading Marbury with out getting something Major back would Gurentee about a 20 win season . Forget about cap Space because where never going to have Any , so it would be better to just Aquire players who are worth there contracts that can be re traded if need be so we can do sign & Trades . Since like Potensul I think people Overvalue the Importence of Cap Space , Indiana has never had Cap Space yet they always find ways to change there team over time . So Cap Space is not nearly as importantent as having Trade Chips & Assests


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

No one is untradeable.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Quills...*

You have either got to be Marbury........Marbury's mother.......or his agent.

The knicks go no where with him...just like every other team he has played for.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

There's a Reason normally why every team he's on in the past besides the wolves sucked with Marbury . Injurys & Crappy Personal . Marbury would still be in New Jersey today if Jayson Williams did'nt get injured , thrown in KVH-K Mart & Jamie Fieck all being injured for signifgent Time & not haveing anyone Else besides Kerry Kittles & Even Eschmyer to count on of course the tem will suck . & just in case you forgot the Marbury Suns Team did better against a Better Spurs Team then Nash Suns Did against this Years version of the Spurs . 

So like I Continue to Say Build Around Marbury , Because no matter who we get for Him all of You people will find the Same flaws with them . Replace Marbury with a Elton Brand-Paul Pierce-Steve Nash-Yao Ming . We would still be the Same team as far as what we Should Expect. Since none of those players would Improve the Team that much we would still be around a 44 win Team like now . We would just have a New Fall guy thats all . The Thing is the Francise will be Best Serve To Trade our youth for another Pierce or 2 of All Star Right Now players instend of potensul future maybe All Stars . if we can get a Pau Gasol-Chris Webber-Antwann Jamison-Brad Miller-Jamal Maglorie Type player to play With Marbury thats the only avenue I wish to Explore . if not that , then just get another Center & try to even out the Roster better heading into next season then .


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Quills...*



alphadog said:


> You have either got to be Marbury........Marbury's mother.......or his agent.
> 
> The knicks go no where with him...just like every other team he has played for.


Alfa you are one hilarious ****er.....

man,there is a marbury excuse for every day of the week


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> That's why you can never work in sports.


thats pretty funny!!!!!

Though phil Jackson works in sports and he feels stronger than i do...

As did lenny..As will Coach Brown

Good read


> While many are calling this the moment of truth for Isiah -- many believe he needs to hire Brown to restore his credibility in New York -- I believe this is the moment of truth for Marbury. *I have been told by several people that Brown was not happy with Marbury during the Athens Games, even though Team USA would have gone medal-less without Marbury and his six 3-pointers against Spain.*
> 
> Brown might very well want to trade Marbury, but before he gets the chance, Marbury can win him over by being a willing pupil. Marbury's legacy is currently that of a great individual player who does not play winning basketball. He has often blamed his coaches for his lack of success, but he will not have that out with Brown.
> 
> Everyone knows Brown is a fabulous coach, so if Steph can't win with him, he just can't win. By learning from Brown, Marbury could win some playoff games and transform a good chunk of his legacy.


Guys,the day of reckoning is coming with Marbury and all the excuses you guys come up with aint gonna hold water..


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Coach in The NBA Means nothing unless we have players to exacute the Abjective & for any team to Florish you Need something out of your Post players No team has Gotten Nothing from the post & was expected to Win . Don't give me a Kurt Thomas Double Double excuse neither he got that in the Flow of the Game he did'nt change the game to get his Double Double & Pretty much every Quailty Team in NBA History eiter has a Guy that can change a game with a Double Double or at least a player that could of averaged a Double Double if given a worse team like a Horance Grant-Dennis Rodman-Larry Nance . 


So again Brown & Marbury is Nice , but we are Still a long ways from being a Consistent team , hell my mother could look at our roster & she knows nothing about Ball & Can See our Roster is out of wack . So untill we Sure up the Line up Around Marbury & Brown , I don't think neither should be blaimed for anything . Like Isiah said in the Press confrence in case anyone failed to relize he said where REBUILDING . So please lets give it some time , since this was something we All wanted for the last 5 years & Don't Blame Isiah for not doing it like everyone Else . Rebuilding the Knicks with our Contracts & Caps Restraights put apon him when he came in gave Zeke the Toughfest Job in Sports . So we cant go the Salery Cap & High 1st round pick rout everyone else does , he was hamstrung with the Fact the Knicks or a Mediocre team for Better & for worse & that coupled with the Salery Situation make it impossible to make big moves as of yet . instead lets take baby steps people & take what we have in front of us


What we have in front of us is a Team that untill injurys wiped out the Roster was the best team in the Division at the around the Half way point to the Season . A team that could of still been the Alantic division winners had or Injurys not acured & the moves other teams made still went threw , so I see no way how we have gotten worse over the past off season . So I still see a team that can realisticly challange for the Alantic division Lead this year should we stay healthy & Together . That & Tim Thomas can only play better if he's still here & where not counting on Houston at all or Crawford as much . I Say let me get a Antoine Walker to hurt a fellow Alantic Divison foe & Cato to do so as Well to go allong with James as one of the Best Center Combos in the Division & i'll take that .


But just cause that Could Happen I would be foolish to expect that to happen since that would be the Best possible scenerio . More Realisticly we are right now the 3rd best team in the Division & a border line Playoff Team . Thats realistic , perhaps we get the players I mentioned & we become a bonifide playoff team . But Thinking of anything more then a 2nd round apperence in the next 3 years then youre smoking what I used to sell


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Chris webber for marbs? WTF>??>??


I'd kill to steal Gasol. He's untapped talent.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Ariza, i have a good feeling he will end up like Rashard Lewis.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Chris webber for marbs? WTF>??>??
> 
> 
> I'd kill to steal Gasol. He's untapped talent.


LOL..this is rapidly becoming the twilight zone...

Speaking of gasol,WTF is west doing over there???He lets Stro walk for nothing???


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

[email protected] not being able to be traded... anyone can put up points if they take 40 shots a night.....

Ariza is gonna be nice in a few years... they gotta give him his minutes...

if Marbury stays... Crawfords gotta go.. they cant have both of them on the same team... it just wont ever work.. i'd take Crawford over Marbury anyday... Crawford is a better point... trade Marbury for a team thats stupid enough to pick him up.. Boston is trying to get rid of Pierce.. i'd try to trade Marbury and someone else to pick up Pierce if Boston was willing to....


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> [email protected] not being able to be traded... anyone can put up points if they take 40 shots a night.....
> 
> Ariza is gonna be nice in a few years... they gotta give him his minutes...
> 
> if Marbury stays... Crawfords gotta go.. they cant have both of them on the same team... it just wont ever work.. i'd take Crawford over Marbury anyday... Crawford is a better point... trade Marbury for a team thats stupid enough to pick him up.. Boston is trying to get rid of Pierce.. i'd try to trade Marbury and someone else to pick up Pierce if Boston was willing to....


Yeah I would Trade Murbury before Crawford simply because we could prob get a better deal for him.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> [email protected] not being able to be traded... anyone can put up points if they take 40 shots a night.....
> 
> Ariza is gonna be nice in a few years... they gotta give him his minutes...
> 
> if Marbury stays... Crawfords gotta go.. they cant have both of them on the same team... it just wont ever work.. i'd take Crawford over Marbury anyday... Crawford is a better point... trade Marbury for a team thats stupid enough to pick him up.. Boston is trying to get rid of Pierce.. i'd try to trade Marbury and someone else to pick up Pierce if Boston was willing to....


Marbury for Pierce....Things that make you go hmmmmmm....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Holy sh** Truth...*

After reading some of these posts, I feel like the short bus just unloaded a bunch of folks at the PC cafe. Ariza like Lewis? Ariza has trouble from 15 and Lewis is great from 24...Gasol untapped talent? After playing for hubie and Fratello? Can you say soft? The stuff Quills says? Well, I heard hallucenigens were making a comeback. Don't give up the thorazine. 

Like the guy said.." We're number 4..." (with a bullet)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Holy sh** Truth...*



alphadog said:


> After reading some of these posts, I feel like the short bus just unloaded a bunch of folks at the PC cafe. Ariza like Lewis? Ariza has trouble from 15 and Lewis is great from 24...Gasol untapped talent? After playing for hubie and Fratello? Can you say soft? The stuff Quills says? Well, I heard hallucenigens were making a comeback. Don't give up the thorazine.
> 
> Like the guy said.." We're number 4..." (with a bullet)


there certainly is a very "diverse" range of thoughts :eek8:


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Holy sh** Truth...*



alphadog said:


> After reading some of these posts, I feel like the short bus just unloaded a bunch of folks at the PC cafe. Ariza like Lewis? Ariza has trouble from 15 and Lewis is great from 24...Gasol untapped talent? After playing for hubie and Fratello? Can you say soft? The stuff Quills says? Well, I heard hallucenigens were making a comeback. Don't give up the thorazine.
> 
> Like the guy said.." We're number 4..." (with a bullet)


Did you have the sense to even look at Gasol's shots per game or where he ranks in offensive priority before making this post?


Oh wait my bad that's not your style, you're more of the post first think later type of person.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> Ariza, i have a good feeling he will end up like Rashard Lewis.


He's already a better defender and I can assure you will never be the same offensive matchup simply due to the fact that Rashard is much taller and is about 100000X better at shooting.


That number is not an exaggeration in this case. Rashard is a taller Allen Houston with slightly better defense.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Kbf...*

What has what you posted got to do with him being soft? Here's a hint....NADA. No one disputes he is a solid offensive player just as no one can argue his toilet-tissue softness and invisible defense. Why do you think he can be had? 

In the words of Napolean Dynamite.......IDIOT!!....gosh!

BTW...what the hell is offensive priority? How important Gasol thinks it is?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Kbf...*



alphadog said:


> What has what you posted got to do with him being soft? Here's a hint....NADA. No one disputes he is a solid offensive player just as no one can argue his toilet-tissue softness and invisible defense. Why do you think he can be had?
> 
> In the words of Napolean Dynamite.......IDIOT!!....gosh!
> 
> BTW...what the hell is offensive priority? How important Gasol thinks it is?



No silly how often he gets the ball. I know he's toliet tissue soft with hisn 7 rpg and 1+ bpg while averaging about 5-6 Free throw attempts per game.

I'd kill for him the dude averages between 6 -12 shots a game and still comes up with 18 ppg... IN ONLY 32 MINUTES.


Anyway if west may hate starbury but he has to love sweetney crawford q somebody..


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> anyone can put up points if they take 40 shots a night


Which player would you rather have.

Player A- 15 shots per game, 22 points per
Player B- 24 shots per game, 30 points per






if you chose player A, you just picked Stephon Marbury over Allen Iverson. talk about being wrong, steph is one of the most efficient scorers in the league, and did not even take the most shots per game on the knicks last season. 8 assists, 15 shots. whos the ball hog?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> Which player would you rather have.
> 
> Player A- 15 shots per game, 22 points per
> Player B- 24 shots per game, 30 points per
> ...


penny..exactly my point...Put marbury at the 2 on offense and let him hoist 25 shots per game..AI is very overrated...He is a 5'10" jamal Crawford..if you love AI,you should love JC...

I ge6t down on marbury,but he is a scoring macine


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kbf...*



Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> No silly how often he gets the ball. I know he's toliet tissue soft with hisn 7 rpg and 1+ bpg while averaging about 5-6 Free throw attempts per game.
> 
> I'd kill for him the dude averages between 6 -12 shots a game and still comes up with 18 ppg... IN ONLY 32 MINUTES.
> 
> ...


Ill take tsvitkii for the minimum...The guy loves this game....He can go back to Europe for major $$$$$ and he said he would rather stay in the NBA and play..He said its not about the money....How many players say that and walk the talk??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

maybe the european girls arent doing it for him


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> maybe the european girls arent doing it for him



You've never been to Europe have you?


Anyway regarding skita, the dude can play I mean he does well in the summer leagues, it's just he's so weird there isn't really a place for him right now, no position etc etc. He is also still developing big time, I mean remember the Euro team he played on considered him a tremendous project.

Still for the minimum who cares.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

As I Said before I would take a shot at Skita he's a very skillful player . however he's not a particulary good rebounder or Defender , even thoe he's probelly not going to be a stallworth at either thing I would defintly take a shot on him for league min or even the LLE . However was'nt he playing with the wolves in the summer league camp when he broke his hand in play ?


My thoughts on Skita is this . He will be able to score once he finds 2 things well really 4 . 1st 2 . Find a spot around the basket 12 ft in that he can feel comfertable from , from what I seen in his game it would probelly be at the left elbow of the post at around 10-11 feet . once he finds that spot & if should be the on I mentioned or anyother he must then develope 2 moves 1 going to the Basket & 1 where he can get ashot off ala a Ewing Drop Step or Jordan fadaway . since he has the abilty & the Hands to do that I feel he could , also taken into account he's not a physical player Skita should implement this stratgeys over the burly undersized non shot blocker type to get And1s for the few touches he would get . Also he should develope 2 things on the perimter where his game has been living for the past few years ineffectivly


For his carear he's been used as a spot up shooter type & he could be problem is he's not a consistent shooter outside of 15 feet yet sure he can make 3's but sporadicly when you take into account the type of team he was on & what he was expected to do as a high lottery pick . For his perimitor game to florish he needs to develope a 2 dribble move that can give him the room he needs to get a shot off or swing the ball around the perimtor . too often he seems overwhelmed when hounded by the small defenders when they switch off on him on the pick & roll/pop . looking unsure of what to do & forcing the action instead of playing the game . So along the perimtor he would have to have a little consistent move to free him self up & learn to develope contact to get to the Line since it looks akward for a smaller defender jumping into a bigger one so more of a purpensity for a foul to be called . 


Since at this point I feel Skitas best contribution to a NBA team is offencivly & he should focus his attension right now on his strengths to help himself stay in the league & for what ever town he winds up in francise . He's kinda like a poor mans Darko & I don't feel many people know what to do with him & I feel there Point Centers in a sence since they have Guard like Skills with Center like size . only problem is they also have guard like problems in not being able to defend the post & not being able to rebound . 


So I'm not entirly sure if where the Team for him , but i'll take him over Bruno Sundov or Jackie Butler


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

did you really just write an essay about Nikoloz Tskitishvilli?

id rather have jackie butler.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

or as i like to call him Takea****ski


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> did you really just write an essay about Nikoloz Tskitishvilli?
> 
> id rather have jackie butler.



DAMN! That's harsh.


Anyway.. sign me up for skeet skeet skeet for the minimum.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

he signed with the wolves i think.


----------

